# New Orleans, LA



## ItsssRyne (Apr 9, 2012)

Didn't see a recent one. I'd like to get everyone's opinion on the area. Does anyone know of any prime locations to visit. Or some good locations for southern Louisiana in general.
The obvious one being the french quarter, and downtown.

Hint: The riverwalk fountains seem like a REALLY nice place to visit at night, with some nice lighting of course.

Just throwing this out there looking for some fellow Who Dats!


----------



## tissa (Apr 26, 2012)

I am in Baton Rouge. One hr away. LSU campus and LSU lakes seem to be a place to go for many photographers. Also some places in downtown


----------

